# Fawlty Towers, Wales - August 2013



## mrdystopia (Aug 30, 2013)

While visiting Wales on our most recent urban exploration road-trip, we stopped by a large old hotel overlooking the coast. According to those familiar with the place, the owner has been stripping the guts from the building and selling off what he could as scrap. Due to this activity, navigating the building was quite perilous and required quite a bit of joist-walking to prevent one from falling through to the floor below.

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




Although the insides of the hotel are not much to look at any more, it was worth the stop on our tour just for the view alone. Here you can just see the large golf course that sits between the hotel and the beach. Amazing.

7.



Looking up from the balcony at the rear of the building.

8.




9.




10.




11.




12.




13.




I may have used up more than my fair share of exploring good luck exiting this place – Let’s just say that I don’t recommend commando rolling into piles of broken glass and thorns from 2 meters up if it can at all be avoided. By rights I should have been significantly more injured than I was from that fall. As those golfers would say, it’s par for the course I suppose.

Thanks

MrD


----------



## jmcjnr (Aug 30, 2013)

Great explore and thanks for sharing it with us. Your pics show what a shame it is that some plonker doesn't know his luck in having such a georgeous old building. Hope there were Dock Leaves close by!


----------



## mrdystopia (Aug 30, 2013)

jmcjnr said:


> Hope there were Dock Leaves close by!



No idea - was too busy picking glass out of my back lol.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 30, 2013)

Stunning pics, love number 3!
thanks..


----------



## sonyes (Aug 30, 2013)

Cracking set there mate, enjoyed this place when I went, despite the perilous nature of the place


----------



## j4ke002 (Aug 30, 2013)

The views from the windows look great, it's disappointing that the owner has neglected it so much. Good job


----------



## ZombieNemesis (Aug 30, 2013)

Really great pics, Thanks for sharing


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 30, 2013)

Liking this a lot


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thats sad to see a huge place like this get wrecked,ace pics.


----------



## skankypants (Aug 30, 2013)

Great pics MrD,shame we missed this part of the Welsh run,,,,,,bet that place was amazing in its hay day...cheers for posting pal.


----------



## Infraredd (Aug 30, 2013)

Lovely pictures - hope the wounds heal up & you don't need anti biotics


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 31, 2013)

i see you made it then  great set of images you got from here. best views in town on them back balconies


----------



## jindivik (Sep 1, 2013)

This place is just down the road from me and i used the snooker room quite frequently, its a crying shame its left to rot away, cracking images also


----------



## borntobemild (Sep 4, 2013)

Great photos.

Think I recognise the location.

Hope someone saves the place before it gets any worse.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 4, 2013)

Sadly this place, and many others like it that were built during the heyday of leisure travel within the UK, were all built down to a price. Residents in bedrooms was the thought and not building for posterity. The decaying paint and plaster works hide a mass of horrors, that in many cases require bottomless coffers to facilitate repairs/rebuilding. Thus the reason why we have so many large buildings slowly rotting away and why in my opinion, 'Listing' in many cases only leads to years of further decay before something positive happens. Anybody who has tried to renovate an inner city Georgian terrace house, built on speculation for the tenanted market will have seen examples of 'jerry' building at its worst. I lived for four years in a horrendous example, but that story has no place here.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 4, 2013)

Great shots! Glad you all got there. Fantastic views from the balconies,shame its in such a state. When we went I was sure we would go through them floors. Fab report


----------



## Quattre (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice pictures, & what a gorgeous landscape!
& Dirus Strictus, I'd really like to hear your Georgian terrace house story...


----------



## diddi70 (Sep 12, 2013)

great set of images


----------

